# Mini Me



## dodge_dart69 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello, I know this is early but I would like to share the good news on my pygmy goat mini me. She was bred to a beautiful carmel buck and we are waiting until march first for her birth! I can't wait!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is really cute


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

She's pretty!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It's my Tabitha!! LOL Everyone wonders why I keep questioning that Tab is pure ND when she looks exactly like this pygmy!! But...the papers that came with her say ND. Hope you get pretty babies. We got caramel colored ones out of tab last year with a caramel buck. This year she's being bred to a black with white and little tiny bit of red.


----------



## dodge_dart69 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## dodge_dart69 (Nov 14, 2013)

I love my Mini Gurl:rose::lovey:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She's very pretty. She looks like my Hannah


----------



## dodge_dart69 (Nov 14, 2013)

<3


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Go team Pygmy! Pygmies rule, standards...well they are pretty good, too, but Pygs 4 life. :laugh:


----------



## dodge_dart69 (Nov 14, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> Go team Pygmy! Pygmies rule, standards...well they are pretty good, too, but Pygs 4 life. :laugh:


Hahaha


----------



## dodge_dart69 (Nov 14, 2013)

A small update. Mini is doing great! She is getting lots of good hay and oats.


----------



## dodge_dart69 (Nov 14, 2013)

Good news! Mini Me is due march 2nd. And we have a show in cloverdale this weekend. Wish us luck! <3

Sent from my XT901 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck on both counts!


----------



## dodge_dart69 (Nov 14, 2013)

Mini had her babies Monday afternoon! TRIPLETS! Two wethers, one doe. One wether a black agouti like mama and the other two white carmels


----------



## dodge_dart69 (Nov 14, 2013)

Baby pics


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies for sure!


----------



## dodge_dart69 (Nov 14, 2013)

THank you


----------

